# rom numbers



## nintendofreak (Sep 26, 2006)

Just wondering... Does gbatemp officially  give the numbers assigned to DS and GBA roms? Or who does?

thanks


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 26, 2006)

What I'm not sure about is why the numbers are often different than other release lists, like pockethaven. And usually the numbers people use in the irc chat #gbatemp are different than the actual numbers on gbatemp.net.


----------



## iza (Oct 4, 2006)

I thought they were numbered in order in which they were released/dumped...but i donno.


----------



## lagman (Oct 4, 2006)

I´m almost sure is the No-Intro numbered list.


----------



## Costello (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't think anyone really cares anymore, but we have our own numbering which sometimes differ from other websites/release lists.
Numbering isn't really common in console scenes. I've only seen it for GB/C, GBA and NDS games.
There might be others though, I don't know.


----------



## Golden Falcon (Oct 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 4 2006 said:


> I don't think anyone really cares anymore, but we have our own numbering which sometimes differ from other websites/release lists.
> Numbering isn't really common in console scenes. I've only seen it for GB/C, GBA and NDS games.
> There might be others though, I don't know.


Hmmm Yes but I could have swore yesterday on the main site (for example)

2499 was Bibi und Tina, now i check the site and the next rom is 2506??? Little mermaid?...
and now each rom number is moved up like 6 spots... Am i just loosing it or has it been this way?.
-.-;


----------



## Bowser128 (Oct 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Golden Falcon @ Oct 7 2006 said:


> ... Am i just loosing it ...



I know this is off-topic, and I'm not directing this at you in particular, but is there a single American who can spell lose? It's just one of those things I see all the time and it pisses me off. Lose and loose are different words people!


----------



## Golden Falcon (Oct 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Oct 7 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Golden Falcon @ Oct 7 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > ... Am i just loosing it ...
> ...


Well i apoligize at that, but maybe i did mean loose?....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol jk.
It's not like typos are uncommon on the interwebz o.O.

Back on topic, at least the NDS numbers seem correct  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... for now ><
Gba was fine until like close to 2000, then manyyyy sites just didnt agree with each other. XD all hell broke loose


----------



## lagman (Oct 7, 2006)

I use this site for this kind of purposes: MATTLOUF`s


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Oct 7 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Golden Falcon @ Oct 7 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > ... Am i just loosing it ...
> ...



Doesn't annoy me as much as the nonsical corruption "I could care less"


----------



## Golden Falcon (Oct 7, 2006)

QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Oct 7 2006 said:


> I use this site for this kind of purposes: MATTLOUF`s


For pictures yes but they are not a good source to relate numbers... (Mermaind should be 2500 flat)
They base there source by http://www.advanscene.com/

and thats a german site which misses lots of other releases... they are 25-30 release numbers back XD


----------



## NDSFreak (Oct 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Golden Falcon @ Oct 7 2006 said:


> QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Oct 7 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I use this site for this kind of purposes: MATTLOUF`s
> ...


First: MATTLOUF`s base GBA Covers on PocketHeaven and NDS Covers on ADVANsCEne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Second: ADVANsCEne is a Swedish site  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Third: ADVANsCEne don't miss any GBA releases we just dont count hardware and translated chinese hacks (Like 0350, 0361, 0530)


----------

